# taxation of bonus? help?



## missmarble (20 Apr 2011)

Hi All

I have a question about income tax which I hope you can help me with...

I am on a salary of 35k, and this month got a bonus of 4k....

I got my salary docket and couldnt beleive half my bonus went on tax...

Usual monthly gross pay is 2961k / net pay is 2349k (total deductions of 612 euro monthly)

This month net gross pay is 6961 / net pay 4239 (total deductions of 2692k for one month)

I don't know a huge amount about income taxation but does that sound about right? 2k of 4k bonus gone on tax?

Would really really appreciate if someone could let me know?

Thanks!
MissMarble


----------



## alexandra123 (20 Apr 2011)

That's about right !
I got a 600 euro bonus and from that I got 300 euro out of it in my wages. Strangley enough the following month I got an extra 160 euro some reason


----------



## deadlyduck (20 Apr 2011)

Hi MissMarble,

Your figures tally exactly with my spreadsheet tax calculator (assuming that you are taxed as a single person with standard tax details)- feel free to download it at http://taxcalc.eu/monthlyss to check any such salary queries out.

Deadlyduck


----------



## missmarble (20 Apr 2011)

Thanks alexandra and deadly duck! just was a shocker to loose that much on tax in month! Thanks for letting me know!


----------

